# Any One Seen This Small Pocket Watch Before



## Lenny7666 (Oct 5, 2013)

I recently found this small pocket watch in my storage boxes I believe it was my grandmas has anyone seen this type or make as I can find similar ones but not this Exact one. On the dial face it says Eurastyle 17 jewels Swiss made inside on the rear of back case it says Basis watch Swiss base metal does this mean its plated metal? On the mechanism it says seventeen unadjusted and basis watch again Swiss made any help with the year model of this piece thanks again.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

No idea, but it's a pretty thing. If those are your finger ends then it's a very tiny fob watch indeed!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hello, i have. its a jewelled pin pallet that is quite thinly plated wit a yellow metal, not of much value but are reasonable accurate, think these were made in the later part of the 20th century


----------



## Lenny7666 (Oct 5, 2013)

AVO said:


> No idea, but it's a pretty thing. If those are your finger ends then it's a very tiny fob watch indeed!


 they are my finger ends it's about the size of a 2 pound coin


----------



## Lenny7666 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> hello, i have. its a jewelled pin pallet that is quite thinly plated wit a yellow metal, not of much value but are reasonable accurate, think these were made in the later part of the 20th century


 seems to still keep time well and is in very good condition thank you for the info.


----------

